# Racisim



## Aussie1001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jese i don't even know if i have spelt this right but what the hell... You know what it is anyway.
What do you think about it... Does it play a big part of our society and are blacks right in calling some of us racist because of political decisions....
Discuss.....
(no offense intended to any coloured or black persons who view this)


----------



## mkloby (Sep 9, 2007)

The race card is often thrown out by minority groups in the US. Currently, the immigration issue is exploding with Latin American groups tossing it out. It's a powerful political weapon - as the mere notion of being "racist" is a major taboo in modern US culture.

What is lacking is an actual understanding of what the term "racism" means. Here's a textbook definition of the term.

rac·ism /ˈreɪsɪzəm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[rey-siz-uhm] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others. 
2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination. 
3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races. 

Note there's nothing in there about NOT WANTING YOUR CULTURE AND WAY OF LIFE TO CHANGE! People misuse the word racism because it is such a loaded word.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2007)

It's one of those hot buttons in US society, unfortunately. Sometimes just having a view about something will get you labeled a racist. It is ridiculous. Think about it though, there is a "Black History Month", NAACP, CAIR, and a host of other groups, holidays and memorials to non-white people. But God forbid we created a "White History Month" or a NAAWP or any other WASP type group. No, that would be labeled with "racist" and grouped in with the KKK or the neo-nazis. Whatever happened to equality for everyone and people getting ahead on their own merits?!


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

whatever happened to our days (for some of us) back in the 1950's and early 60's when we called our friends the N word and they called us white trash all in fun and jest and we were slapping each other on the backs after one of us hit a home run in little league............none of us were thinking of making placards and demonstrating downtown against for rights as individuals

the terminology and acceptance of what has become is all irrational and hateful.

sorry but the world is plain warped


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

It is, to put it mildly, a very tricky area. Of course no one should ever be discriminated against for their colour of their skin; unlike politics or religious views, you don't get a choice what race you are. On the other hand, it now gets to the point of being daft, not being able to say anything without it being seen as racist (e.g you can't even say 'black' you have to say 'coloured'). It can also lead to 'positive discrimination' (such as picked no-whites for a job to get some diversity) which to me is just as bad. It is also very easy to accuse someone of being racist when anything goes against you ('you're only saying that because I'm black'). Attitudes still very greatly; when I moved to this area of the country I was surprised at how it was almost all white, and the language people used commonly. My primary school class was only half white, so a black or Indian person was no big deal to me, and racism was all but absent. Now I don;'t have much contact with anyone who isn't white (through circumstance as opposed to choice) and my hobbies are ones that are 99% white.

As I said, I have no problem with people's skin colour, although I must admit recent events have made me somewhat wearier. On both sides of the argument there are massive hypocrisies that we are all guilty of. For example, on the one hand a joke about blacks or Chinese is taboo, whereas a joke about the Irish or Americans (white, but still a race) are fine. On the other I work with someone who is a self-professed racist and doesn't like black people, yet listens to black music and dresses like he's from L.A!

Still, a hundred years ago they used to lynch blacks for sleeping with white women, and fifty years ago there was official segregation, so we must have made progress. Thing is, it may be going too far now, which could provoke a backlash


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

I wont even get started, but I will say I am sick and tired of it!

You know what bugs me even more though? The fact that there is Black Entertainment Television, the fact that they call themselves "Nigga's" all the time and the fact that whenever something does not go there way they play the racism card!

I am no where near a racist. I have many friends who are black and they actually agree with me and say that those things are out of control.

If I were to start a White Entertainment Television they would sue me! If I were to call them "Nigga" they would break my knees, if I were to throw the racism card I would be told to remeber the Slaves and Civil War.

I am sick of it...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sooooo... I take it you are not for slavery reparations then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh boy I was in South Carolina when that started up!!!!!!!

****en blew my mind away!!! Some Nerve!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm as far away you can get for being a racist gentlemen. In Sweden we have a saying that says something about taking on and accept manners and customs when you arrive in your new country, how many doest that nowadays? But what irritate me most is that when you were flying the Swedish flag in my old country, you were labeled a racist etc...go figure over that one fellas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> But what irritate me most is that when you were flying the Swedish flag in my old country, you were labeled a racist etc...go figure over that one fellas.



Oh I know how you feel. The same was here in Germany for the longest time. If you took pride in your country and flew the German flag you were labeled a nationalist and Nazi by the forigners.

Fortunatly since the last World Cup that has changed.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

Same here. The problem is our flag really was hijacked by right wing groups; if you fly it here people will think you belong to the BNP or Combat 18. I have a small St George cross on my car (and a little Italian one) but I wouldn't want to have a flag outside my house or anything like that, partly because of what people would think. But then again I don't think we've ever been a nation of flag wavers, at least not for the last 100 years


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 9, 2007)

Soon the minorities will have the power and we won't even take a **** without offending someone...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> Same here. The problem is our flag really was hijacked by right wing groups; if you fly it here people will think you belong to the BNP or Combat 18. I have a small St George cross on my car (and a little Italian one) but I wouldn't want to have a flag outside my house or anything like that, partly because of what people would think. But then again I don't think we've ever been a nation of flag wavers, at least not for the last 100 years



Creep,

I have to claim ignorance of what BNP or Combat 18 is, but you are afraid to fly the British flag at your own home?????? I have my flag flying 24/7 and properly lit at night. Most of my neighbors fly flags too. I can't imagine being intimidated to not display my pride in my nation.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 10, 2007)

BNP is the British National Party, a right wing political group who claim top be a legitimate body and campaign in elections. Of course they claim not to be racist, promoting policies such as 'voluntary repartiation' but are consistently exposed as having links to more radical groups. Combat 18 are a far more extreme and illegal neo-nazi group. Of course both use the flag extensively in their rallies and marches, hence why flag waving might be seen as being associated with them.

You'd be hard pushed to find the St George or Union Flag flown from any home or building here unless there's a big sporting event going on. This may be part of our culture though, being reserved about or views or opinions, not necessarily a lack of national pride


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

If you want to see the "race card" played, you should have been in the 
military in the fifties. When I went in blacks and philipinos could have only
a few "jobs" in the military. They was "messmen" or comissary "stewards",
they were in the deck division (cleaning, chipping paint, painting) or being
used in stevedore positions. It wasn't until the sixties that they were 
"allowed" into the other ratings.

What agrivates me is the blacks use the N word in a friendly manner to
each other all the time..... it's a compliment. But if a white person uses
it..... it's a slur.

And the Al Sharptons of this country really get me..... they hop on every
news-worthy-item that shows up in the paper in a "what if" sceneario.
Suppose this person was..... (add color here).

I doubt that it will ever get better.....

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey ccheese! Remember when Jesse Jackson went overseas back in the 70's or early 80's to "negotiate" the release of that Black flyer. Was that in Lebanon? If it had been a white pilot where would old Jesse have been. I know where, sitting on his ass watching it all on CNN. Right?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys i tend to agree with pretty much everyone here.
we have the same problem here with our native people the Aboriginals, everytime something bad for them happens they play the racisim card and the Shi+ hits the fan. I believe that blacks should be equal in society at the moment they seem to be above us........


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 12, 2007)

As above it's a tricky one.

I try to give everyone a chance, I hate like people irrespective of their colour or race but sometimes it IS hard to give everyone and equal chance to prove they're a **** or not. 

Firmly believe you should try to integrate when you immigrate but when you see Brits living in spain or france and not speaking the lingo / mixing you realise it's not just immigrants but emmigrants that struggle with this too. 

Been on the end of Asian (Pakistani) racism here too. I was seeing this girl ..... anyway I ended up having to recruit mates of mates who were white racists to protect me and my coloured g/f from her Pakistani family - it's a wierd world!


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow that Aboriginal thing freaked me out.

I went out there few years back thinking it was just a colour thing like Europe and given a chance they would integrate into your society.

However I came away thinking they were at a very different stage of development and that for their own sake the only solution was a form of apartheidt (separate development). Appreciate this could read as extreme but it's a unique issue in my experience.

Honestly I don't think the European / US experience ( 'solutions') with racism really apply where the Aboriginals are concerned. 

Not a problem I'd want to have to deal with


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 12, 2007)

rogthedodge said:


> IBeen on the end of Asian (Pakistani) racism here too. I was seeing this girl ..... anyway I ended up having to recruit mates of mates who were white racists to protect me and my coloured g/f from her Pakistani family - it's a wierd world!




Dam.... 
Just recently in australia our prime minister sent the police and army into regional australia to patrol Aboriginal communities in light of increased amouts of rape and violence....
Police will make sure that there is no booze in the community and will try and keep the peace. This made the Natives go apeshit..... but the prime minister ingnored them and still sent the police and army in.....


----------



## machine shop tom (Sep 12, 2007)

In another forum I frequent there is a fella that is VERY anti-Jewish and denigrates blacks at every opportunity. Of course, he denies that he is racist or bigoted................


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2007)

rogthedodge said:


> As above it's a tricky one.
> 
> Firmly believe you should try to integrate when you immigrate but when you see Brits living in spain or france and not speaking the lingo / mixing you realise it's not just immigrants but emmigrants that struggle with this too.



I agree If one thing that annoys me it's people who go to another country then running it down with the classic " back home they woudnt do this that or the other" 
Australia seems to be full of ex pats on about the mother country, they should sod off back to the mother country.
When I go to other countries I respect their laws way of life ect.
If I was'nt prepared to do this I wouldn't go in the first place.

I love the diversity of different cultures no harm in retaining your traditions but once you sign on the dotted line the country you choose is your home and it's very wrong to try and turn it into a little outpost of where you came from.
If I emmigrated to say the Canada (and before you all say it I know they would not want an old twit like me even if I wanted to go) then my loyalty would be there 100% no if's but's or and's my past would be just that the past.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree...keep your culture but keep it to yourself...


----------



## Clave (Sep 13, 2007)

If I was out late and a group of black kids was coming down the street, I would cross the road to avoid them. On the same track, if a group of _white_ kids was coming towards me, I would avoid them too...

Most of Racism is fear of the unknown. And when you sit right down and think about that, it is completely rational and primal too - we have always survived in the past by being wary and suspicious of the unknown...

On the flip side, treating someone badly on the trivial basis that their skin is a different colour is ludicrous! It makes no more sense than picking on people who have green eyes...

The two closest people two me in this office are Black. And there is the terminology that makes the whole thing fall down - Neither of them is actually black in colour, nobody is, the same way that nobody is white. The girl (Half Jamaican/Half Guyanese) is a lovely coffee-with-milk colour, light brown is NOT black. The guy (Bangladeshi) is slightly darker, but again a long way from black. 

This is what I have trouble with, because I know if I took a 2 month holiday in say, Australia, I would be damn close in colour to both of them - Would I then be 'Black' and why should I be 'White' now? I would say that I am 'pink' or 'beige' as the only really white people are Albinos...

The more you think about it, the more ridiculous it seems...

And the more I think about Halle Berry, the better an 'International Mix Pot Colour' seems - White is too pale, Black is too dark, let everyone be Light Brown!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 13, 2007)

Clave said:


> I know if I took a 2 month holiday in say, Australia, I would be damn close in colour to both of them



Clave, If your two month holiday was in central Australia, you would discover that the 'true' Aboriginal is as *black * as the ace of spades.


----------



## Clave (Sep 13, 2007)

You could be right there - I'd probably die anyway - I don't fare well in the heat...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't hate any race; I just hate races that come over to my country and try to dictate my culture. 

By the way, the whole slavery apologies should be spit upon. This is for my American friends, do any of you know the *real* reason the United States Navy was created?


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure many of you will have seen that film 'USMC medics in Vietnam' where they're treating battlefield injuries - the one with the bullethead/eyeball moment!!  

Anyway in that they're salving a black us soldier who's been caught with napalm The black, top skin layer is coming away and it's only microns thick. 

That struck me at the time (and since) as important - the colour difference is a matter of an ounce or two of the top most layer of skin ie it's the thin end of b*****r-all. 

There's much more _physical_ difference between those with long hair and those with short.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 13, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I don't hate any race; I just hate races that come over to my country and try to dictate my culture.
> 
> By the way, the whole slavery apologies should be spit upon. This is for my American friends, do any of you know the *real* reason the United States Navy was created?



What is this "real" reason? Although the USN traces its roots back to the Continental Navy, the US Constitution gave Congress the power to provide and maintain a navy. Several years later six frigates were built. Original missions included protection of the merchant fleet, and conflicts were had with the French and notably the Barbary pirate problem - which culminated in the Barbary War and the US Marines heading off "to the shores of Tripoli."



Clave said:


> If I was out late and a group of black kids was coming down the street, I would cross the road to avoid them. On the same track, if a group of _white_ kids was coming towards me, I would avoid them too...
> 
> Most of Racism is fear of the unknown. And when you sit right down and think about that, it is completely rational and primal too - we have always survived in the past by being wary and suspicious of the unknown...
> 
> ...




Clave - in your example above (fear of the unkown), that ties more into prejudice, not racism. All human beings are prejudiced, and it's perfectly natural. Prejudice is simply a preconceived opinion, whether favorable or unfavorable. Without any knowledge or facts to go on, all one has is their prejudice, which is often heavily influenced by personal experience. In the past several decades the word "prejudice" has been transformed into a hostile and negative word - and is often never used in the favorable sense. It also has been tied almost exclusively to race, and the word is often substituted for "racism."

I don't see why you have a problem with the terms white, black, yellow, etc. It's just a long established method not of actually describing skin color tone, but of labeling the part of the world that genetic roots trace back to.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 13, 2007)

rogthedodge said:


> Sure many of you will have seen that film 'USMC medics in Vietnam' where they're treating battlefield injuries - the one with the bullethead/eyeball moment!!
> 
> Anyway in that they're salving a black us soldier who's been caught with napalm The black, top skin layer is coming away and it's only microns thick.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify - USMC "medics" are actually USN corpsmen. Who made this film anyway?


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 13, 2007)

No idea mate - it was long time ago. AFAIK it was a USMC (USN) training film. 

I'm sure you're right on the details - not entirely sure I've got the title right.

They used to show it in the British Army to see who'd throw up - sure the ex-squaddies on here will remember it


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2007)

_"the US Constitution gave Congress the power to provide and maintain a navy. Several years later six frigates were built. Original missions included protection of the merchant fleet, and conflicts were had with the French and notably the Barbary pirate problem - which culminated in the Barbary War and the US Marines heading off "to the shores of Tripoli."_

The Barbary pirates were the exact reason; the Barbary pirates and their slave trade. The European powers had been fighting off the North African shores for a long time trying to stop that particular slave trade which centered around European merchants. The USN was created to aid in this fight. And where's our apology for that, exactly? 

England had to buy back many English merchants from the slave trade at an inflated price - I believe it was around £40 during the 17th Century. 

In short; bollocks to apologising for slavery.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

trackend said:


> I agree If one thing that annoys me it's people who go to another country then running it down with the classic " back home they woudnt do this that or the other"
> Australia seems to be full of ex pats on about the mother country, they should sod off back to the mother country.
> When I go to other countries I respect their laws way of life ect.
> If I was'nt prepared to do this I wouldn't go in the first place.
> ...



I agree with you and unfortunatly I see it every day here in Germany because I work in a military community.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm you discussion pleases aussie....
I think that people should get off the whole slavery issue, everyone did it at the time because there was profit, it's in the past and in fact the U.S put a ban on more slaves coming into the country in the early 1800's at about the same time that Englands Parliment outlawed slavery.....


----------



## Clave (Sep 14, 2007)

You can't change History...


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 3, 2007)

I flew an Italian flag and wear Italian pins still cebrating the world cup win.
You get a few smart remarks, but oh well.

If the Aussies dont like it tough. lol


----------



## Graeme (Nov 3, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> I flew an Italian flag and wear Italian pins still cebrating the world cup win.
> You get a few smart remarks, but oh well.
> 
> If the Aussies dont like it tough. lol



That's not racism!
If you don't consider yourself an 'Aussie'..then what are you?


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Aussie who is proud of his Euro roots.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 4, 2007)

fair comment....


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> Aussie who is proud of his Euro roots.


 
Not too proud of our flag though?

You from another thread...



Frankster_P said:


> It was a great idea to ban the flag i thought.
> Its a flag, supposed to be a respected symbol, not something to be used by drunken bogans to threaten people.
> 
> I have been threatened because i wear Italy pins celebrating the world cup win.
> ...



‘Nearly’ twenty million Australians were barracking for the Soccerroos that fateful night. The first time for a chance at the cup since 1974. But then as an Aussie you would’ve already known this. 

Shoving an Italian flag in the faces of Soccerroo supporters after they had been ousted under dubious circumstances to a bunch of, what the media called “divers”, and you wonder why you didn’t receive a ‘congratulatory’ response? 

Then you’re a “Farken” idiot.

And you need to watch this, again and again and again…

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCw9RHI5mc_


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Not too proud of our flag though?
> 
> You from another thread...
> 
> ...




No i dont like the Aus flag, But i respect it.
A lot of first and second gen Aussies support the country of their heritage at the world cup.
Its their right, as its hard to give up a team you have supported all your life.

I dont shove anything in anyones face, and many people have congratulated me, especially Asians and Indians.

So the Aussie media beats up a story and its gospel?
nope.
Neill made himself a road block in the penalty box, bad luck.
Better luck next time.

As for that video, no blacks in the Italian side.
Kewell dives.

Ill put up a kickboxing or wrestling video and say its the Aussie team training.
lol


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

racism will soon be a moot point when the scientists convince everyone that we're all African descent, it won't matter.

But MLK is rolling in his grave for the minority activist here in the States. Its supposed to be equality, not my race is better.

Affrimative Action should go.
Black Miss America, BET, NAACP, United Negro College Fund and others should be banned for the sake of equality and harmony.

I find its the culture and not the race. Hip-hop and gang-banging and flashy "grills" and "hoes" permeate that culture just like trailer trash and serial killers are among my culture. Its got to stop.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

Racism sucks.

The more we analyse, the worse it gets.

We are all hompsapians no?

Though I offer only the obvious, in this case the obvious is the answer.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> Aussie who is proud of his Euro roots.


Thats nice but are you an Aussie if your an Aussie it would only behoove you to be Pro Aussie if your an Aussie cheering for another nation I would suggest you move back from whence you came.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

You see I don't agree with the above post. Australia is everything thrown in a blender as far as nationalities go. 

The term Australian has a very lose meaning. 

However if people come and live here and mock the country then yes I have a problem. 

Someone define an Australian for me. I will be amazed as I believe it cant be done.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

A Homo Sapien who is born or has right of citizenship in the continent known as Australia, one of seven continents on the third rock from the sun.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2007)

Its a constant thing here the Greek national Basketball team plays Canada in Toronto and the Greek exPats cheer Greece, Canada plays El Slavador in soccer Toronto and the ex pats cheer El Salvador . My thought being either your Canadian or your not and if your not go home


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

You cant expect people to give up their heritage.
Especially ones that go back over 2000 years.

As long as they are law abiding citizens, doesnt really matter.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2007)

What??? National Pride matters a fu*kload.... 

If u are born and raised in a specific country by native parents, be it England, America, Austrailia or Germany, and there is an International Competition of sorts, ie the Olympics, u should definatly be rooting for ur "Home" Team....

If ur an Italian kid born in Austrailia by Italian parents who came from the Boot, then rooting for Italy verses the Aussies is an OK thing, but u should be prepared for the ridicule, and in certain circles, the massive beating u'll recieve...

Imagine me sittin there in the stands, Lake Placid 1980, with a Soviet or Finnish jersey on.... Talk about harrassment...


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends on the country.
The fans of some countries are more jingoistic than others.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 4, 2007)

Why in the hell would you WANT to cheer for another national team??? Would you want another nation to defeat yours in a war also??? WTF??? Wait - that would make you an excellent career democrat in the USA...


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Its football for chrissakes, cant give up the emotions youve had your whole life.

No need to start with the right wing spiel.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

No need for left wing spiel either....You don't go to a Philadelphia Eagles game wearin Dallas Cowboys crap. You're just asking for it. And if you have an attitude that its your right, well, you have no clue about reality.


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Well opinions vary.

Opposition fans go to the same game.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2007)

your family moved for some reason and it was probably to get a better life , if the other place is better why aren't you there, did you cheer for Italy in Rugby or do you only cherry pick the better teams


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

Dont like Rugby myself.

The way you speak its as if we MUST assimilate or else.
im proud of my heritage, as you prob are of your's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Thats nice but are you an Aussie if your an Aussie it would only behoove you to be Pro Aussie if your an Aussie cheering for another nation I would suggest you move back from whence you came.



I disagree with that. I am an American and proud as hell of the United States but I suport the German National Team when it comes to Football and I wave a German flag at Football games where the German team is playing.

When I was a kid growing up in Germany I did not even know that the USA had a Football team because they sucked so bad so naturally I did not root for them.

Just because the US team has gotten better does not mean I am going to stop rooting for the German team. When the US team plays I root for them and when the German team plays I root for them. Whenever the German team plays the US Team I root for the German team but I allways stand up and sing the Star Spangled Banner before the game along with the US team. If the US team were to beat Germany I would not be dissapointed because I am American.

At the World Cup here in Germany (which by the way was amazing!) I rooted for the German team.

I guess I might be in a different boat though because I was born a Dual Citizen of both the United States and Germany so I am allowed to root for both teams!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> Dont like Rugby myself.
> 
> The way you speak its as if we MUST assimilate or else.
> im proud of my heritage, as you prob are of your's.


I live in town thats about 33% Italian and it's a joke with Forza Azzura but I guess if you can't win anything else soccer might as well make you feel good


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I live in town thats about 33% Italian and it's a joke with Forza Azzura but I guess if you can't win anything else soccer might as well make you feel good



Bit of a cheap shot mate.
Italy has winners in quite a few sports.

Did you buy Jacues Vileneuve CD?
Hes a great Canadian isnt he?

After all the times Italy was ripped off and had bad luck in major tournaments, be happy for your Italo/Canucks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> After all the times Italy was ripped off and had bad luck in major tournaments, be happy for your Italo/Canucks.



After the time Italy was ripped off? Most FIFA tournaments they lost fair and square!


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> After the time Italy was ripped off? Most FIFA tournaments they lost fair and square!



World cup 2002 all those disallowed goals?
South Korea allowed to get away with murder?
That ref that was banned for life after the tournament.

Euro2004 the swedes and the Danes rigged a 2 all draw to send Italy out.

Thats what happenes when you dont support Sepp Blatter. lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh boy I can see you are a very biased person. Mistakes are allways made but to say a team was ripped as you do that hogwash! I guess using your logic though the Italian team should not have won because they dove every two seconds. They were the dirtiest team to make the finals, and I am not saying this because they beat Germany. It is just the plain thruth!


----------



## Frankster_P (Nov 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh boy I can see you are a very biased person. Mistakes are allways made but to say a team was ripped as you do that hogwash! I guess using your logic though the Italian team should not have won because they dove every two seconds. They were the dirtiest team to make the finals, and I am not saying this because they beat Germany. It is just the plain thruth!




You could say that.
Thats what makes football rivalries good.

Even though Portugal dived more than anyone.
Italy just isnt a media darling like Brazil or England unfortunately.

I can say that Ballack dove quite a bit, and so did that other player ummmm.
Cant remember his name. the Pole.

Remember when everyone hated Germany?
For their gloomy unimaginative play.
Remember the 82 WC? Schumacher the goalie did a hatchet job on that French player.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Frankster_P said:


> Even though Portugal dived more than anyone.



Not more than Italy. Sorry. Portugal may have come close but Italy took the cake. They played a good but very dirty World Cup.



Frankster said:


> I can say that Ballack dove quite a bit, and so did that other player ummmm.
> Cant remember his name. the Pole.



Ballack dove the most on the German team but he did not do it a crazy amount.

As for Podolski (I believe you are talking about him), no he did not dive a lot. He played an Amazing World Cup. I was here in Germany watching every game he played in and he did a wonderful job and played very very fair.



Frankster said:


> Remember when everyone hated Germany?
> For their gloomy unimaginative play.



They were never hated more than they were right before the world cup because of there lousy play.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 17, 2007)

Racisim to Soccer, mmm interesting.....
I'm still pretty sh!tty with the italian taking a dive in the cup that knocked Australia out, that was just dirty.
I however believe that if you come to Australia you are accepting australian beliefes and values, that does not mean you need to be a sterotyped image of a bushman or drover or bushranger it just means you accept our way of life, remember you moved here because i assume you wanted a better life than the one you had so we are in a sense doing you a good turn by letting you enter our country this means we expect you to fit in here and not make a pain in the but of yourself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Did anyone see that Italian football team at training, practicing filming?? I think that it was on YouTube....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

No i didn't lucky what was it about ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2007)

Someone had sneaked a hidden camera in to a team training, and they caught them practicing how fall, how to act injured, really funny... 
I'll see if I can find it again...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

oh god did they, man thats priceless....
 sucks to be italy if that gets out into mainstream media, no refs will pull the other team if an italian player falls over cause the crowd would go nuts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2007)

That was a joke. It was not really the Italian team. I would not be suprised if that is how they trained however.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Pity..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

DAMN!!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 19, 2007)

> I however believe that if you come to Australia you are accepting australian beliefes and values, that does not mean you need to be a sterotyped image of a bushman or drover or bushranger it just means you accept our way of life, remember you moved here because i assume you wanted a better life than the one you had so we are in a sense doing you a good turn by letting you enter our country this means we expect you to fit in here and not make a pain in the but of yourself.



One could suggest you re-read this diatribe, then closely reconsider the rather apt name of the thread.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 19, 2007)

because of racism I'm busy leaving my country. when i were a little boy, the blacks were rubbish, now as a adult the whites are rubbish. this will never end and brought me to the final conclusion that people will never change. people all over the world dont see what is REALLY happening in this country and for that matter the continent. people living in the past and we the future get blamed, raped, robbed and murdered for it


----------

